# Surprisingly rare instances of tip baiting on ubereats



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

I am very pleasently surprised at how rarely I encounter tip baiting with the new up-front tipping system on Uber. I am a full time Uber eats and door dash driver, and I constantly turn down low ball and cheapskate offers on both platforms. I wonder why these people, especially the 3 dollar door dash ones, don't simply promise a big tip and take it away after delivery on the Uber app. You would think poor trashy people would do this constantly, but even when I wind up in low income areas this still hardly ever happens. I have completed well over a hundred deliveries since this new system was implemented and I've only had it happen twice. I wonder if I'm just being lucky. Do you other drivers encounter this more frequently? If not then why is it not more common?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

For tone, balance and accuracy a paying customer does not 'see' what the driver offer is. We will see the delivery fee AFTER the fact, but they have no idea how much or if any of that amount goes to the driver. And if one has subscribed to GHPLus, you don't see the delivery fee at all since it is free to us.

I always do the tip in advance because I want my driver motivated to not play games. I also have not found a way to modify the tip after the order in the app; one must call. And one must be really annoyed to do that.


----------

